# Baja California & Baja California Sur, on the way south to Zihuatanejo?



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

We drive from British Columbia to Zihuatanejo for the winter, (5-6 months) and usually do a little travelling off-track on the way down. Last winter it was to Dallas/New Orleans/Biloxi, then along the Texas coast into Mexico at Matamoros, then straight south to Zihua. The previous year it was to San Antonio, then south.

In Baja, we've been to Tijuana, and the whole area of La Paz/Todos Santos/Los Cabos - but nothing north of La Paz. We're interested in seeing the rest of Baja.

One way would be to drive all the way to the southern tip, then all the way back to northern Baja to where we could swing east to Puerto Penasco, then Hermosillo, etc. and south to Guerrero down the Pacific coast.
Or, we could drive all the way down to Los Cabos, then take the La Paz-to-Mazatlan ferry, but that seems prohibitively expensive for a car and two passengers, and, from what we've heard and read, is a long and not particularly pleasant trip.

Another option would be drive all the way to Los Cabos, then head back north to take one of the smaller ferries in mid-Baja across to Guaymas or Los Mochis, assuming they're running and they carry vehicles.

Any suggestions would be welcomed.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Obviously, the route down through Baja California and Baja California Sur makes the most sense, if you want to see the entire peninsula. Then, the La Paz - Mazatlán Ferry would put you back on the mainland. The ferry ride is about 16-17 hours, including wait times, loading and unloading, etc., and is expensive; but so is driving all the way back north and then south again, hotels and all. By the way, be sure to get an 'importada temporal' for your car before making ferry reservations. You can't get on and go to 'mainland Mexico' without it.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

The ferry to Topolobampo is shorter, cheaper and goes every day ... but lets you off 10-11pm. The ferry to Mazatlan is over night, twice the price but saves a hotel and lets you off in the morning

La paz 17:00 Mazatlán 07:00 12 hours Sunday
La paz 20:00 Mazatlán 08:00 12 hours Tuesday and Thursday


I got my auto permit the day before to avoid a rush. Office is on the ferry dock


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks RVGRINGO and sparks

Which is for the La Paz-Mazatlan ferry? 12 hours or 16-17?

I assume I would have to get my importada temporal for our vehicle somewhere immediately south of Tijuana, wouldn't I?

Any idea of ballpark cost for a mid-size Chev and two adults in a private berth for the La Paz-Mazatlan crossing? I realize there is (or was) a website, but it seemed sporadic.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

Here's the ferry website:
Baja Ferries
It says that La Paz-Topolobambo is six hours. There's a function on the site for estimating the cost of your fare for people, cars, etc. It's showing me 2630 pesos for two adults, one car, and no cabin.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I guess it does add up with a cabin ... but still better than the drive around

Vehicle up to 5.4 meters - $2440 pesos

LA PAZ - MAZATLAN - LA PAZ 
Adult one-way (boarding right) $890.00 
Child (age 3 to 11) (Under 3 years of age: free) $445.00 


STATEROOMS OF THE CHIHUAHUA STAR 
Cabin class: stateroom for up to 4 passengers and a private bathroom (Additional cost to the boarding right) $770.00 
Junior Suite $910.00 
Master Suite $1,210.00


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

My time estimate includes wait time, loading, unloading, etc.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

HolyMole said:


> I assume I would have to get my importada temporal for our vehicle somewhere immediately south of Tijuana, wouldn't I?


Baja is a free zone for autos and while you might find a place near the border I'm sure it would be less hassle in La Paz


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

sparks said:


> Baja is a free zone for autos and while you might find a place near the border I'm sure it would be less hassle in La Paz


The whole peninsula is a free zone for cars? No need for a temporary vehicle import permit?
Didn't know that. It may go part-way to explain how a ****** we met 12-14 years ago in San Jose del Cabo was able to run a profitable little sideline renting-out his car to tourists at (then) $25/day - half what the "other guys" were charging. 

One more question: Assuming we take the La Paz/Mazatlan ferry, it wouldn't make any difference to us if we "do Baja" on the way south, in mid-to-late October, or on the way back home in early-to-mid April, (i.e. Mazatlan/La Paz).

(Easter is late in 2011 - we want to avoid the normal Easter madness on the roads/beaches/hotels, so we'll try to get out of Mexico by approx. 16 April/11) 

Would you recommend one period (October or April) over the other? If so, why? Would we be more likely to get the booking we wanted out of La Paz, or out of Mazatlan?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You may obtain the 'importada temporal' for your car at most border crossings. In some cases, it is done at the interior checkpoint. From the USA, you can go online to the Bancercito website and actually get it sent to your US address before you go to Mexico.
Although the permit is not required in the Zona Frontera, Baja, Baja Sur and parts of Sonora, it is wise to get it done so that you are free to drive further into Mexico at any time.
You may have 'Aduana' (customs/bancercito) remove the sticker and issue the receipt (keep it forever) at any border crossing, as you leave Mexico. It is your responsibility to find the proper office and take care of that obligation. No one will stop you or remind you to do it. Should you ever lose your car to a wreck, fire or theft; Mexico assumes that it is still in Mexico; illegally when your FMM or other immigration document expires. You have posted a bond and there are serious consequences for failure to comply. You would also be prevented from taking another vehicle into Mexico.


----------

